# Napster Software freezes Windows 7



## winterwolfs (Feb 21, 2003)

I upgraded from Vista to Windows 7 last week. I tried to run Napster and got a message saying napster could not access my audio files. It told me to try restarting and if that didn't work to reinstall napster. So I tried both. After I reinstalled the program, it stopped working completely. As soon as I start it, the second the splash screen comes up, it freezes Windows completely. I have to hardboot my computer.

The first fix I tried was to uninstall and reinstall a few times with the same result. I also tried installing 2 other versions of napster and both acted the same way. I upgraded my DRM files with MS and tried reinstalling napster. Didn't work. I tried running it in various compatibilty modes. Didn't work.

I've read on some other forums that it works fine for other users on Windows 7 so I figured it must be an issue with my system and not Napster. So I contacted Microsoft. Their response was that they don't recommend people using Napster so they wouldn't help me.

I'm at a loss since we use it for our MP3 Player. Its the most frequently used program on my computer. If I can't get it to work, I just wasted a lot of money on Windows 7 because I will have to roll back to Vista or XP. But since others say it works fine, there has to be a fix. Please help!! 

Tim


----------



## b1dupree (Nov 2, 2009)

Tim,
Try this:
Uninstall the Napster software.
Find the C:\Users\All Users\Application Data (or whatever it is in Windows 7)\Napster folder and rename it
Find the C:\Program Files\Common Files\Napster folder and rename it

Go to www.napster.com/client/NapsterSetup.exe

Download Napster

Install it again, and ensure that you have the correct location for your existing Napster music download files.

Try Napster again.
Try canceling the install when it gets to the cd burning software installation.


----------



## winterwolfs (Feb 21, 2003)

I uninstalled napster, but for some reason now Windows has locked me out of most of the folders on my computer. I am the only user set up on the computer and I am the admin. But there are a lot of folders it says I don't have the permission to access now!

All the folders that I can't access have an arrow on them - looks like a shortcut icon. Here is a brief list of what I can't access, including the folders you asked me to go to to delete:

Cocuments and Settings
C:Users/All Users/Application Data
C:Users/All Users/Desktop
C:Users/All Users/Documents
C:Users/All Users/Favorites
C:Users/All Users/Start Menu
C:Users/All Users/Templates
C:Users/Default User
C:Users/Tim/Application Data
C:Users/Tim/Cookies
C:Users/Tim/Local Settings
C:Users/Tim/My Documents
etc etc

I can't even go into my documents using explorer. I can only get access to it through the Libraries.

What is going on???


----------



## winterwolfs (Feb 21, 2003)

I figured that part out. I checked to hide system files. And the folders with the blue arrows went away and I can access everything again. But I can't see now the Application Data folder.

I searched my C drive for Napster and nothing was found for me to delete. Is it hidden in those folders I can't access?


----------



## winterwolfs (Feb 21, 2003)

I got it to work!

I did 2 things differently this time. During the installation process the default music storeage folder was set to Tim>Music. I always left it as that. But all my music and previous Napster tracks were stored in Public>Music so I could access it from other PCs. So I changed the music folder to the Public folder during the installation.

The second thing I did was cancel the burner installation as you suggested. Napster started up and functions just fine now.

Just for the sake of troubleshooting, I will probably uninstall Napster again and reinstall it with changing the music folder to public and letting the burner install. If it doesn't work, then I will do the opposite just so I can get down to what the real issue was. I have a feeling since no one else is reporting this issue it maybe the folder location.

Thanks for your help. I have one other issuse since the Windows 7 upgrade and will post it in a new topic. After I fix that, things will be good!

Tim


----------

